# Nelson(s) Bay



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Heading up north staying near Anna bay tomorrow for 8 relaxin' days 

Taking the canoe with 28lb kota, FF etc...... The yak is not ready to be fished yet! If anyone is about, it would be good to meet ya.

Any advice on some good spots and what to expect up that way in the sheltered waters would be appreciated too.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hate to be picky, but its Nelson Bay, not Nelsons Bay.

Being my favourite spot on earth its my pet hate seeing it called 'Nelsons'. Sorry!

But have a great time. Its been a few years since I've been up there, can't wait to relax on Nelson Bay beach on a nice day. Heaven!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know the area well enough for spots but have fun with the dolphins.
Beautiful part of the world.
I won't be up that way untill after new year
Cheers Dave


----------

